# [Lesertest] A4Tech XL-747H



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Das nachfolgende Inhaltsverzeichnis ist interaktiv.
Durch einen Klick auf einen Menüpunkt springen sie direkt zum Thema, welches dieser abhandelt. 

Durch einen Klick auf die Bilder erhalten sie diese in einer größeren Auflösung.
*​

Inhaltsverzeichnis:


1. Danksagungen
2. Einleitung
3. Technische Daten von A4Tech
4. Verpackung
5. Lieferumfang
6. Die Maus im Detail
7. Features / Techniken

Montage des Gewichtsmagazin
DPI Taster
8. Treiber
9. A4Tech XL-747H - Gaming
Form
Tasten
Anti vibrate
10. A4Tech XL-747H - Office
11. Vergleich: Razer Diamondback 3G - A4Tech XL-747H - Wintech Standard 
Tastenanordnung
Beschichtung
Scrollen
Form
Navigation
Ergebnis
12. Fazit​*1. Danksagungen*

Ein Herzliches Dankeschön geht an die in Worrstadt ansässige Firma A4Tech, die durch das Bereitstellen der A4Tech XL - 747H dieses Review erst ermöglicht hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem geht mein Dank an die Redaktion von PCGH, welche diesen Test eingeleitet und mich als Lesertester auserwählt hat.​*2. Einleitung*


Das taiwanische Unternehmen A4Tech stellt nun seit 23 Jahren Peripheriegeräte für den Computer her.
Speziell handelt ich sich dabei hauptsächlich um Mäuse und Tastaturen.

Mit ihrer neusten Serie, der X7 Serie, will das Unternehmen insbesondere Spieler ansprechen.
Durch neue Techniken wie "Anti Vibrate" will A4Tech den direkten Sprung in die Profi - Klasse der Peripheriegeräte wagen und sich dort durch qualitative und innovative Produkte profilieren.

Doch wird die Maus den Ansprüchen von Spielern gerecht - und ist die neue Anti Vibrate Technik in aktuellen Spielen unabdingbar?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGx0Jb47CbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*3. Technische Daten von A4Tech*



Die vom Hersteller angegeben Daten sehen wie folgt aus:

Offizieller Produktname: A4Tech XL-747H Gaming Mouse
Gerätetyp: 	Maus
Formfaktor: 	Extern
Breite: 	7.2 cm
Tiefe: 	12.5 cm
Höhe: 	4.2 cm

Anschlusstechnik: 	Verkabelt
Schnittstelle: 	USB
Movement Detection Technologie: 	Laser
Speicher: 	64 KB
Bewegungsauflösung: 	400 - 3600 dpi
Leistung: 	1 ms Reaktionszeit, 1000 Berichte pro Sekunde
Leistungsmerkmale: 	Scrolling - Rad, Leucht-DPI-Switch

Schnittstellen: 	1 x USB - USB Typ A, 4-polig

Zubehör: 	Anpassbare Gewichtsmodule
Enthaltene Kabel: 	1 x USB-Kabel - integriert
​*4. Verpackung*



Die XL-747H kommt in einer aufwendig gestalteten Blisterverpackung, welche schon vor dem Kauf ein Gefühl auf die Form der Maus gewährt, indem das Plastik um die Maus in ungefähr der gleichen Form wie die Maus selbst gehalten wurde.

 
Auf der Vorderseite finden wir die wichtigsten Features und ein auffällig großes Banner für die neue Anti-vibrate Technik.

 
Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung befindet sich eine übersichtliche Auflistung aller Features und Techniken.
Zudem befinden sich dort 2 Bilder, welche die XL-747H in ihren beiden erhältlichen Farben darstellt.

 
Auf die Verpackung wurde, wie unschwer zu erkennen, sehr viel Wert gelegt.
Ein aufwendiges Design und die Möglichkeit, die Maus schon im Geschäft auf ihre Form zu prüfen sind sicherlich noch kein Kaufkriterium, dennoch lässt dadurch schon die Verpackung auf ein qualitativ hochwertiges Produkt hoffen.​*5. Lieferumfang*

Im Lieferumfang befindet sich die Maus selbst, eine 8cm Treiber CD, ein Gewichtsmagazin mit Verschlusskappe, welches ein maximales Gewicht von 19,5g bei Vollbestückung der einzelnen Gewichte annehmen kann.
Zudem sind noch Ersatz - Gleitpads für die Unterseite der Maus beigelegt, welche für fünf komplette Neubestückungen ausreichen.
Ein kleiner Zettel, welcher den Gleitpads beiliegt, beschreibt die Ausrichtung und Position der Gleitpads.
 
​*6. Die Maus im Detail*

Die XL-747H wurde größtenteils aus Kunstoff gefertigt und besitzt auf der Oberfläche eine im Spinnendesign bedruckte Beschichtung aus Gummi, wodurch sich die Maus sehr angenehm und rutschfest anfühlt.
An den Seiten ist strukturiertes Plastik angebracht, in welches auf der linken Seite eine Daumenmulde aus Gummi eingelassen wurde.

 
Auf der Oberseite befindet sich ein beleuchteter DPI Taster, mit welchem die Abtastrate in 6 Stufen von 400 - 600 dpi einstellbar ist.
Direkt neben dem DPI Taster befindet sich das 4 Wege Scrollrad und eine zusätzliche Mitteltaste, welche über den Treiber individuell programmierbar ist.

Über der bereits genannten Daumenmulde befinden sich zwei Seitentasten, von welchen eine eine glatte und der andere eine strukturierte Oberfläche besitzt, wodurch man sie auch ohne Hinschauen gut unterscheiden kann.

 
An der Unterseite der Maus fällt ein kleiner Taster auf, welcher ebenfalls mit einem Glidepad ausgestattet ist.
Dieser ist Hauptbestandteil der Anti vibrate Technik - Hebt die Maus vom Mauspad ab, fährt dieser minimal heraus, was zu einem sofortigen Einfrieren des Mauszeigers führt.

Neben diesem Taster ist auf der Unterseite noch der Laser und der Schacht für das Gewichtsmagazin zu finden.

 
Das Kabel fällt leider sehr dick aus, wodurch es sehr unflexibel ist. 
Dies könnte beim Spielen schnell unangenehm werden, sodass man darauf achten sollte, dass das Kabel immer genug Platz hat und so auch in schnellen Gefechten nicht unangenehm anstößt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​*7. Features / Techniken*



*Montage des Gewichtsmagazins:*


Das Gewichtsmagazin besteht aus sieben einzelnen Gewichten, welche ein Gesamtgewicht von 19,5g ergeben - folglich wiegt jedes einzel entfernbare Gewicht 2,8g.

Zur Montage des Gewichtsmagazins öffnen wir die am Boden befindliche Kappe indem wir sie in Richtung der darauf markierten Pfeile drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Am Gewichtmagazin  ist eine Einkerbung zu finden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Magazin wird nun so ausgerichtet, dass die Position der Einkerbe mit der des Schachtes übereinstimmt. Nun kann das Magazin eingesetzt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun wird die Klappe lediglich wieder geschlossen indem man sie gegen Pfeilrichtung dreht.
​

*DPI Taster:*


Die Maus bietet, wie bereits bekannt, per Taster die Möglichkeit die Abtastrate in 6 Stufen einzustellen.

Diese Profile unterteilen sich jeweils in folgende Abtastwerte:

Stufe 1. : 400 dpi
Stufe 2. : 800 dpi
Stufe 3. : 1200 dpi
Stufe 4. : 1600 dpi
Stufe 5. : 2000 dpi
Stufe 6. : 3600 dpi

Drückt man den entsprechenden Taster einmal, springt der DPI Wert jeweils eine Stufe höher.

Durch das hinterleuchten des Tasters wird dies optisch dargestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[Quelle]​ ​*8. Treiber*

Der Treiber liegt in Form einer bedruckten 8cm CD bei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Ist die CD im Laufwerk erscheint folgendes Bild, in welchem man zwischen der Treiberinstallation und der Benutzeranleitung wählen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Wählt man die Treiberinstallation aus, wird man in ein einfach Setup geführt, welches schließlich zum eigentlichen Treiber führt.
In diesem sind alle Tasten per einfacher Menüauswahl individuell programmierbar.
Zudem ist es möglich bis zu 2 Profile anzulegen, um beispielsweise zwischen "Office" und "Gaming" Tastensetup zu wählen.
Mit dem Treiber installiert sich ein Tool namens "A4tech USB Mouse Quality Test Program", dieses dient der Eigenschaftsmessung der Maus und berechnet am Ende die Spieletauglichkeit selbigem. 
Die Maus absolvierte diesen Test mit *93 / 100 Punkten *und gilt somit laut Tool als Spieletauglich.
Dieses Ergebnis ist allerdings nicht ohne identische Gegebenheiten übertragbar.

Durch den internen Speicher werden diese Einstellungen auf der Maus gespeichert, was es ermöglicht, diese ohne Treiber auch auf anderen Computern anwenden zu können.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*9. A4Tech XL-747H - Gaming*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gaming - Test:*

Die XL - 747H musste sich natürlich auch in Spielen beweisen.

Um das Verhalten der Maus im Spiel feststellen zu  können, wurden folgenden Spiele ausgiebig getestet:

Counterstrike Source
Call of Duty 4
Stronghold Crusader
Mafia II
*Subjektive Einschätzung:*

*Form:*

Die Maus lag gut in der Hand, sodass es auch noch nach einigen Stunden angenehm war, diese in der Hand zu führen.
Die Beschichtung trug, wie bereits erwartet, zur Rutschfestigkeit gut bei.
Die Daumenmulde ist sehr angenehm geformt und fühlt sich durch das Gummi sehr weich, aber dennoch stabil an.

Das zu Anfang erwähnte unflexible Kabel störte nur bedingt.
Oberhalb meines Mauspads befindet sich der Bildschirm, wogegen das Kabel manchmal stoß und so kurzzeitig nur ein eingeschränktes Navigieren möglich war - achtet man allerdings darauf, dass oberhalb des Mauspads platz für das Kabel ist, sollte dies weniger ein Problem darstellen.
*Tasten:*

Die Tasten sind so positioniert, dass man sie auch in schnellen Gefechten noch gut erreicht und durch verschiedene Strukturen gut unterscheiden kann.
Die programmierbare Mitteltaste auf der Oberseite der Maus erwies sich als sehr nützlich, da dort beliebige Funktion des Spiels abgelegt werden können, welche somit immer schnell und einfach erreichbar sind.
Die DPI Regelung erfolgte ohne Probleme und wurde durch die verschiedenfarbige Beleuchtung auch im Dunklen nicht zum umständlichen Einstellungschaos.

Leider sind die Tasten allesamt etwas unpräzise, was sie sehr schwammig wirken lässt.
*Anti vibrate:*

Trotz der manuellen Technik enttäuschte die Anti vibrate Funktion nicht.
Hebt die Maus ab, bleibt der Mauszeiger sofort stehen und verursachte so kein störendes Auswischen des Mauszeigers.​​
*10. A4Tech XL-747H - Office*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Office - Test:*

Sicher ist die XL - 747H alles andere als eine Office Maus, dennoch möchte ich dieses Einsatzgebiet testen, da man meist nur ungerne zwei Mäuse für Desktop / Office und Spiele auf dem Tisch hat. 

Als Testverfahren wählte ich folgende Einsatzgebiete:

Microsoft Office navigieren
Surfen 
Windows Explorer

*Subjektive Einschätzung:*


Das Surfen und Navigieren durch den Windows Explorer funktionierte problemlos.
Die frei programmierbaren Tasten erweisen sich in Windows als nette Hilfe, so konnte ich die Seitentasten als Vor- und Zurücktaste und die Mitteltaste als Zoomtaste festlegen.
Die etwas schwammigen Tasten störten in Windows nicht.
Das 4 Wege Scrollrad erleichtert den Überblick über große Dokumente und Sammlungen, indem es nicht nur zum Scrollen der Senkrechten, sondern auch zum Scrollen in der Waagerechten geeignet ist.

Für den Desktop gibt es im Treiber genügend Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*11. Vergleich: Razer Diamondback 3G - A4Tech XL-747H - Wintech Standard *


Um die Maus besser einordnen zu können, lies ich diese gegen die Razer Diamondback 3G und eine Wintech Standard Maus antreten.

Alle Mäuse wurden auf einem "Razer Goliathus" Mauspad getestet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  

*Tastenanordnung:*

Ebenso wie die A4Tech besitzt die Razer Diamondback 3G Seitentasten, welche etwas anders positioniert sind.
Hier liegt die A4Tech mit ihren gut positionierten Tasten klar vorne.
Man braucht den Daumen nicht wie bei der Razer stark einknicken, sondern erreicht die Seitentasten durch eine leichte Aufwärtsbewegung, welche wesentlich bequemer erscheint.

*Beschichtung:*

Die Beschichtungen der Razer und A4Tech sind nahezu identisch.
Beide liegen sehr gut in der Hand und sind rutschfest, sodass ich hier keiner der beiden Mäuse ein besonderes Lob aussprechen möchte.

*Scrollen:*

Das Scrollrad der A4Tech geht etwas präziser als bei der Wintech und Razer Diamondback, sodass auch hier die XL- 747H die Nase klar vorne hat.

*Form:*

Die XL - 747H ist höher als die Wintech und Razer Maus, woraus resultiert, dass die Hand eine große Auflagefläche hat, was bei mir das Gefühl der absoluten Kontrolle nicht zu kurz kommen lies.

*Navigation:*

Das Kabel der Wintech und Razer ist etwas dünner als das der A4Tech, was dazu führt, dass die A4Tech etwas unflexibler in ihrer Navigation ist.

Allerdings sind die Gleitpads der X747 wesentlich besser als die der Wintech Standard Maus und gleichzustellen mit Selbigem von Razer.

*Ergebnis:*

Qualitativ ist die A4Tech mit der Razer gleichzustellen.
Durch Innovative Techniken wie Anti vibrate und durch sinnvolle Tastenanordnung sehe ich sie allerdings etwas vor der Razer Diamondback 3G.
Die Wintech Standard Maus konnte lediglich durch ihr dünneres Kabel konkurrieren, sodass man klar sagen kann, dass die A4Tech XL - 747H definitiv nicht mit der unteren Klasse gleichzustellen ist.​*12. Fazit*


Die Maus ist für den Einsatz in Spielen gut geeignet, schwächelt jedoch bei der Präzision der Tasten.

Die Beschichtung der XL - 747H ist gleichzustellen mit ähnlichen Produkten von Razer und schneidet somit gut bis sehr gut ab.

Form & Tastenanordnung ist ebenfalls sehr sinnvoll und gut durchdacht gewählt worden.
Alles in Allem eine innovative Gamer - Maus mit attraktiven Preis.
*Pro:*

- Form
- Beschichtung
- Tastenanordnung
- DPI Taster
- Anti vibrate
- programmierbare Tasten
- Design
*Contra:*

- unflexibles Kabel
- unpräzise Tasten
​


----------



## Westcoast (20. Oktober 2010)

sehr schöner test, mit sehr schönen bildern. alles ausführlich erklärt.
der Test hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Asdener (20. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöner Test. Gefällt mir.

Jedoch habe ich schlechte erfahrungen mit A4 Tech gemacht.  (es war auch ne X7)


----------



## iceman650 (20. Oktober 2010)

Schöner Test, Kuki.
Aber sehe ich es richtig, dass es einfach eine umgelabelte Sharkoon Fireglider ist?
Weil die habe ich auch schon getestet und für gut befunden 

Mfg, ice


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaub eher das die Fireglider ne umgelabelte A4Tech ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ja ich finde es ist ein super test geworden und in der Zeit... Respekt das ist Rekord.

Aber ich muss mich der Meinung von gh0st76 anschliesen. Wenn ich nicht den Namen gelesen hätte würde ich denken es handelt sich um eine Sharkoon Fireglider. Da ist so ziemlich alles gleich. Die Software sieht nur von der oberfläche etwas anders aus.
Der Lieferumfang ist gleich und der ganze aufbau sowie die Maße auch. Ich hoffe ihr verübelt es mir nicht wenn ich mal 3 Bilder setze.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Verpackung die sehr ähnlich ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Maus wo auch die Knöpfe übereinstimmen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch die Gewichte seltsamm vertraut.

Also irgendwer Labelt hier gewaltig um. Oder beide haben die selben zulieferer.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

Danke an euch. 


Ich glaube, dass die Fireglider kein Anti vibrate hat.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass die Fireglider kein Anti vibrate hat.



Also wenn ich sie abhebe dann wackelt auch kein Mauszeiger mehr. Der ist dann auch ruhig bis ich die Maus wieder aufsetze....
Also Zufall ist das ncht finde ich.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

Das kannst du einfach feststellen, indem du auf der Maus Unterseite nach dem entsprechenden Pin schaust. 

Ansonsten scheinen sich die beiden Mäuse identisch zu sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Das kannst du einfach feststellen, indem du auf der Maus Unterseite nach dem entsprechenden Pin schaust.



Jop also ich weiß jetzt nicht was du mit Pin meinst. 

Aber ich hab es gerade getestet. Wenn ich die Maus abhebe bewegt sich nichts mehr. Daher denke ich es ist nur eine Marketing Gag mehr nicht.

Nichts desto trotz ist dein Test Super nicht das es da zu mißverständnissen kommt.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

Diesen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo also den gibts bei der Fireglider nicht. Was es ebenfalls nicht gibt zumindest bei der A4Tech ist der eine Gleitfüß unter dem Kabel. Den gibt es wahrscheinlich nur bei der Fireglider.


----------



## kuki122 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dieser Schalter dort ist für Anti Vibrate - dann ist anzunehmen, dass dies die Fireglider nicht unterstützt, was den Aufpreis für die A4Tech rechtfertigen sollte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

Jo das kann durchaus sein. Allerdings wenn ich sehe das es bei der fireglider auch kein gewackel gibt und ansonsten die Maus identisch ist, nun dann denke ich mir meinen Teil. Auch wenn ich weiß das dann die A4tech trotz des Umlabeln durchaus auch eine Alternative sein kann. Und wer letztlich umgelabelt hat bleibt wohl im dunkeln.


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

Super Review! Viele (gute) Bilder und gute Tests!


----------



## gh0st76 (20. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Jo das kann durchaus sein. Allerdings wenn ich sehe das es bei der fireglider auch kein gewackel gibt und ansonsten die Maus identisch ist, nun dann denke ich mir meinen Teil. Auch wenn ich weiß das dann die A4tech trotz des Umlabeln durchaus auch eine Alternative sein kann. Und wer letztlich umgelabelt hat bleibt wohl im dunkeln.




Da A4Tech schon ewig lange Mäuse baut und Sharkoon als Firma jünger ist, denke ich mal das Sharkoon die Mäuse bei A4Tech kauft und ihren Namen draufpacken.


----------



## Grilgan (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey schöner Test! Ich habe ja die gleiche Maus bekommen, und mein Test ist auch schon fast fertig 
Aber sag mal, was meinst du mit "schwammigen" oder "unpräzisen" Tasten? 

Und abgesehen davon, dass die Anti Vibrate Technologie bei dir gut funktioniert, findest du sie sinnvoll?


----------



## kuki122 (21. Oktober 2010)

Grilgan schrieb:


> Hey schöner Test! Ich habe ja die gleiche Maus bekommen, und mein Test ist auch schon fast fertig
> Aber sag mal, was meinst du mit "schwammigen" oder "unpräzisen" Tasten?



Die Tasten sind wenig "knackig", vorzugsweise meine ich damit den etwas ungenauen Druckpunkt - welcher bei anderen Mäusen wesentlich präziser ausfällt.




Grilgan schrieb:


> Und abgesehen davon, dass die Anti Vibrate Technologie bei dir gut funktioniert, findest du sie sinnvoll?



Anhand der Tatsache, dass die Maus, so zumindest bei mir, öfters abhebt und dann der Zeiger wild über die Karte fährt, empfinde ich diese Technology sehr wohl als sinnvoll.
Dies mag von der Nutzung kleiner Mauspads unterstützt werden, bei welchen man sicherlich öfters mal über den Rand fährt.

An der Technik selbst gab es trotz manuellem Auslösemechanismus nichts zu bemängeln, die Maus blieb immer ohne auch nur einen Fehler regungslos stehen.


----------



## Aoi (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi super schneller und toler Test.

Wegen dem Design. Kopiert hat da keiner. A4 Tech benutzt meist Einheitsdesigns und ändert nur die verbaute Technik. Viele derer Mäuse sehen daher gleich aus.
Wenn zb. Das Design der X-750F wird sehr oft benutzt und das Habe ich schon bei vielen anderen, auch no Name Herstellern gesehen. Material und interne Technik sind immer anders.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Da A4Tech schon ewig lange Mäuse baut und Sharkoon als Firma jünger ist, denke ich mal das Sharkoon die Mäuse bei A4Tech kauft und ihren Namen draufpacken.



Glaube ich eher weniger. Die Fireglider war schon viel früher erhältlich als diese Maus.



> Wegen dem Design. Kopiert hat da keiner. A4 Tech benutzt meist Einheitsdesigns und ändert nur die verbaute Technik. Viele derer Mäuse sehen daher gleich aus.
> Wenn zb. Das Design der X-750F wird sehr oft benutzt und das Habe ich schon bei vielen anderen, auch no Name Herstellern gesehen. Material und interne Technik sind immer anders.



Das kann sein aber bis auf disen komischen  Anti Vibrate Technologie ist sie identisch. Wobei ich den nutzen immer noch anzweifle.


----------



## Aoi (21. Oktober 2010)

Mal kurz zur Technik.
Jede Optische Abtastung hat das Problem, dass beim entfernen der Maus von der Oberfläche, also wenn man die Maus anhebt, noch in wenigen Milimetern Höhe abgetastet wird. Einige Laser sind mittlerweile so gut, dass dieses Spiel auf unter einem Milimeter gesunken ist und daher kaum eine Versatz des Mauszeigers beim Anheben entsteht.
Ist die Maus erst in der Luft bewegt sich der Muaszeiger in der Regel sowieso nicht. Kritisch ist also nur das direkte Anheben und Absetzen der Maus.

Bei der no-Vibration Funktion von A4 Tech wird das Problem nicht durch einen besseren Laser unterbunden, sondern durch einen mechnischen Knopf an der Unterseite.

Und glaub mir wenn du die 2 hier angesprochenen Mäuse öffnest und die Bauteile anguckst wirst du nicht die selben finden. Ein Laser wird durch mehr bestimmt als die DPI.

mfg
Aoi


----------



## gh0st76 (21. Oktober 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Glaube ich eher weniger. Die Fireglider war schon viel früher erhältlich als diese Maus.




Wie man im Test lesen kann gibt es A4Tech schon 23 Jahre. Glaube kaum das Sharkoon schon so lange mit ihren Produkten auf dem Markt sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja das mag sein. Denoch bin ich der Meinung das hier etwas kopiert wurde und zwar von A4tech. Mag sein das die diesen Knopf hinzugefügt haben. Aber ich mein hallo? Alles andere Ist identisch. 
Und nur weil die seit 23 Jahren Mäuse bauen heist das noch nicht das sie Kopieren. Immerhin war die Fireglider deutlich früher auf den Markt als diese.

Aber im endefekt müssen das die hersteller unter sich aus machen. Es sind beide solide Mäuse und ob man nun für dieser Technik ein paar € mehr ausgibt oder nicht muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Bullveyr (21. Oktober 2010)

Oh Mann, A4Tech ist ein SI/ODM/OEM Hersteller,informiert euch einfach über A4Tech wenn ihr es nicht glaubt. 

Und ja, die Fireglider ist ein Rebranding der XL-740K bzw. wurde sie von A4Tech gemacht.

Nebenbei gibt es recht wenige Hersteller, die ihre Mäuse wirklich selber entwickeln.

Langfristig würde ich einer mechanischen Lösung wie Anti-Vibrate nicht trauen, trotzdem macht eine möglichst niedrige LOD natuerlich Sinn.

PS: Mal schauen ob einem der anderen Reviewer die Interpolation auffällt.


----------



## kpvonnichts (24. Oktober 2010)

So ich geb mal meinen Senf zum Review hinzu...
Sehr gut gelungen ist Dir auf jeden Fall die Strukturierung des Textes und auch den Vergleich der drei Mäuse fand ich sehr interessant. Wünschenswert wäre ein bisschen mehr Text und meiner Meinung nach auch ein bisschen mehr Deiner persönlichen Eindrücke von der Maus. Ein großes Manko Deines Schreibstiles ist die ständige Wiederholung des Wortes "welcher/welches", ehrlich gesagt stört das den Lesefluss extrem.
Aber insgesamt ein guter Test, Daumen hoch!


----------



## kuki122 (24. Oktober 2010)

Danke.

In einem Lesertest muss man Dinge halt immer wieder extra erklären - man erwähnt sie und geht auf sie ein, wo es schonmal zu Wortwiederholungen kommen kann. 

Ich denke, dass ich alle ersichtlichen / besonderen Features thematisiert habe, aber ich bin ebenfalls auf die anderen Reviews sehr gespannt!


----------



## kpvonnichts (24. Oktober 2010)

Jaa ich freu mich insbesondere auf die Reviews der 755bk Maus, ich brauche eine neue und die wäre eigentlich perfekt 
Wär´ ich mal früher auf dieses Forum gestoßen, ich hätte mich auch beworben


----------



## zcei (29. Oktober 2010)

Wow dein Review ist richtig geil.
Da ich ja auch eins geschrieben hab informiert man sich ja ein bisschen, wie man das ansprechend gestalten kann und das ist dir saugut gelungen  Besonders dass mit dieser Rechts-Links Versetzung der Bilder gefällt mir 

Schöne Texte, mit der Wortwiederholung kann man meiner Meinung nach gut leben 

Richtig gut also 

Gruß
zcei


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (4. November 2010)

Ohne Frage...

I´m impressed.

Aber:
Mit einem "gewöhnlichen" Lesertest hat das nichts mehr zu tun.

Schaut für mich eher nach einer "Schaut was ich kann" oder "Meine PS-Skills" Demo aus. 

Aller Kritik zum Trotz: Der Text ist OK. Beim nächsten Mal weniger Wortwiederholungen und es macht sich noch besser im Portfolio.

MfG
TheWatcher2k3


----------



## kuki122 (4. November 2010)

Danke. 



TheWatcher2k3 schrieb:


> Ohne Frage...
> 
> I´m impressed.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass jeder versuchen sollte, das beste aus seinem Test zu machen.
Die Tonart gefiel mir btw. aber gar nicht.


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (9. November 2010)

Ok, Zugegeben , kuki122. 

Ich hab mich da wohl ein wenig weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Sorry dafür.

Das sollte keinesfalls persönliche Kritik an dir sein. Blöd, dass es genau so rüber kommt.

Tatsache ist aber, dass ich der Meinung bin der Aufwand ist für einen Lesertest einfach schon ein wenig zu übertrieben.

Tatsache ist auch, dass ich, noch immer, schwer beeindruckt bin. Ohne jeden Zweifel.

Grüße
TheWatcher2k3


----------

